# Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.



## Cameronhadlow (Jul 2, 2010)

i tried running call of duty-Modern Warfare 2 and when i started it said this:

execing ragdoll.cfg from fastfile
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Attempting 22 kHz 16 bit [Windows default] sound
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 2.0
Vertex shader version is 0.0
Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.
Huffman Took 69 Milliseconds

Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.

i was wondering if anyone could help me???:up:


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

If it is a desktop computer, you most likely need a newer and more powerful video controller card. If it is a laptop, you most likely need a new laptop.

Updating the video drivers may not help if the video hardware is old.


----------



## Cameronhadlow (Jul 2, 2010)

heyy thanks for the welcome and reply,

do u have an idea on what type of laptop i need to be able to play cod mw2??

thanks,,


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I can't help you with selecting a suitable laptop. You could try searching for other posts here for any recent recommendations or you could start a new thread. If you start a new thread, be sure to mention all of the games you are interested in playing as well as your budget.


----------

